# Vertical single



## joe d (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi all

Had posted some pics of some of the castings for my vertical single on the old home of the board, the thread didn't seem to survive the move (just like real-life moving... always lose at least one box). Here are the remaining bits that I just got from the foundry: cylinder and steam chest cover. Not sure if you can see it in the photo, but the guy fettled the #*&%$ out the legs on the standard/crosshead guide with what appears to have been a very aggressive wire wheel. Guess I'll have to go to an "all polished" finish. A little annoying, as I really like the "look" of castings. Oh well, better next time.







Cheers, Joe


----------



## wareagle (Dec 3, 2007)

_Copied from the old site_. 

joe d
Member


Joined: 26 Nov 2007
Posts: 3
Location: Montreal, Canada
 Posted: Thu Nov 29, 2007 12:45 am  Post subject: First shot at a vertical one cylinder 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all 

New to this forum, have decided to get brave and show you all what I'm working on. 














These are the castings that I've just got from the foundry, still waiting for the cylinder, steam chest cover, and flywheel. Got most of the rest of the parts done. The plans are at http://www.vintageprojects.com/machine-shop/steam-engine-hobby.html 

I'll post a pic once its done. 

_________________________________________________


Bogstandard
Site Admin


Joined: 11 Jul 2007
Posts: 701
Location: Crewe, Cheshire, UK
 Posted: Thu Nov 29, 2007 3:16 am  Post subject:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nice bit of work there Joe. 
It is nice to see someone resurrecting these old design engines that have been lost in time due to the lack of casting supplies. 
Are these going to be available in the future? 

John
_________________
If it looks right, feels right and runs right, it is right. 


_________________________________________________

joe d
Member


Joined: 26 Nov 2007
Posts: 3
Location: Montreal, Canada
 Posted: Thu Nov 29, 2007 10:30 am  Post subject:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

John/Bogstandard 

I will admit that had I realized just how spendy it was going to be to get a one-off set of castings done, I might have gone for something done in bar stock. On the other hand, it was enjoyable making the patterns (never tried that before), and I surely do like the look of castings. If somebody really wants to try this one on, I would certainly be willing to lend out the patterns for the cost of the postage... 

Cheers, Joe 

_________________________________________________   


cfellows
Advanced Member


Joined: 25 Aug 2007
Posts: 80

 Posted: Thu Nov 29, 2007 11:12 am  Post subject:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Careful, Joe. Next thing you know, you'll be joining the metal casting forums and pouring through the web looking for foundry furnace plans! 

Nice work on both the patterns and the machine work... 

Chuck 

_________________________________________________   


wareagle
Senior Member


Joined: 09 Jul 2007
Posts: 217
Location: The Lone Star State
 Posted: Thu Nov 29, 2007 4:04 pm  Post subject:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think I missed something regarding the being brave part and showing us what your current endevour is. What you have there is something to be proud of! You have done a supurb job with the project, and I can't wait to see more pictures. Thank you for sharing it with us. 

And, welcome to the forum! Glad you found us!! 

_________________________________________________ 

rake60
Site Admin


Joined: 08 Jul 2007
Posts: 670
Location: Western PA
 Posted: Thu Nov 29, 2007 4:16 pm  Post subject:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Welcome Joe. 

Very nice work! 

Glad to have you with us. 

Rick
_________________
www.rake60.com 

_________________________________________________ 


gilessim
Advanced Member


Joined: 02 Aug 2007
Posts: 42
Location: Florence ,Italy
 Posted: Thu Nov 29, 2007 4:56 pm  Post subject:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Great work Joe! ,what did you make the patterns from? 

_________________________________________________ 


joe d
Member


Joined: 26 Nov 2007
Posts: 3
Location: Montreal, Canada
 Posted: Thu Nov 29, 2007 9:34 pm  Post subject:  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gilessim 

I used kiln-dried poplar. As softwood goes, it's remarkably stable, with virtually no grain issues. Cuts easily, sands up really smooth, and best of all, around here at least, it's dirt cheap. This part of the job came easily to me, I've been wood-working for years. The machinist stuff is pretty new to me, but I am certainly enjoying it so far. I have noticed that a common refrain amongst the posters on this and other machinist's sites is that one never has quite enough tools, or tooling, or material...... I'm afraid that it's true! I've been lurking here and there for about a year now, and have learnt an immense amount without even asking a question, so thanks to you all already. 

Joe 

_________________________________________________ 


wareagle
Senior Member


Joined: 09 Jul 2007
Posts: 217
Location: The Lone Star State
 Posted: Thu Nov 29, 2007 9:37 pm  Post subject:   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Joe, anytime you have a question, throw it out here. These guys will help you out and will get you on your way. It is how we all learn!


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 3, 2007)

Joe,
If you know anyone with a heavy duty bead blaster, a couple of seconds just might restore a casting look to the over fettled legs. Get all the castings done at the same time so that they all match the same surface finish. 
When I used to make engines from castings, I used to fettle them all back to where I wanted them, then a friend would blast them for me, to get rid of the over polished areas from fettling.

John


----------

